# New Member



## wt15 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi

Just seeing if I can post. I tried to post in another area but was not allowed to ...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, some of the other areas have hard ground.

And hard rules.

Newbies get the loam, the soft sand.
Easier to plant their green and tender post.

Until about their third reply, all goes easy, then wham!

Welcome!

Just Sayin'



Aint sayin'-


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

It takes a bit for TAM logistics to approve new members. Welcome--


----------

